# Gerd and IBS at 40



## Lori Pearson (Jul 25, 2004)

I'm wondering how common this it is to begin having acid reflux and IBS symptoms at age 40. I never had any GI symptoms before. For the past 4 months, I've had acid reflux most days and bloating and cramping about half the days. Alot of constipation. I have been on Aciphex (caused more cramping), Prevacid (allergic reaction) and now Prilosec (works somewhat). I also take fiber supplement and Chinese herbal medications to help move things along. The two specialists that I went to say it's too early to diagnose. I've had blood, urine, stool and a barium upper GI to rule out other causes. Any thoughts on these issues, I would appreciate, as I'm new to this exciting world of indigestion.


----------



## simon2004 (Jan 23, 2004)

*THIS IS WHAT YOUR DOCTOR SHOULD HAVE TOLD YOU ABOUT POOR DIGESTION! * The health of almost every system in your body has its foundation in food consumption and digestion. That is why digestive enzyme supplementation can have such a profound affect on the health of your body. *Stomach (Abdominal) Bloating:* When food is not digested in a timely manner, it just sits in the stomach causing bloating. The better and faster you digest your food, the faster it can move out of the stomach and into the intestines. Digestive enzymes speed up the digestive process, reducing bloating. *Excessive Stomach Gas/Flatulence:* Undigested foods tend to rot and ferment in the intestines and colon, feeding bacteria which create gas as a byproduct. The better you digest your food, the less these bacteria have to feed on, reducing the amount of gas they produce. In addition to digestive enzymes,some people my need to supplement with betaine hydrochloride to assist in protein digestion. It is also important to note that certain foods will always cause gas (flatulence) for certain people. *Heartburn: *One of the primary causes of heartburn or indigestion (also referred to as "acid indigestion") is too much food in the stomach. The longer food sits in the stomach, the more stomach acid your body will produce to help break down that food. Digestive enzymes help to break down foods immediately, so that they can move from the stomach area more readily, reducing the pressure in the stomach that may lead to heartburn or excessive production of stomach acid (the symptom normally associated with indigestion). *Fatigue After Meals:* When you lack sufficient digestive enzymes to break down the foods you eat, your body must expend a lot of energy to help break down these foods. Effective digestive enzyme supplements help break down food so that your body can expend its energy doing something more important. *Bowel (Colon) Problems:* Most bowel problems are caused by a build up of toxins in the bowels. Many of these toxins are in the form of undigested foods, and many of these toxins results as a byproduct of the bacteria that thrive in the bowels as a result of these undigested foods. Undigested foods stick to the sides of the colon, compromising the optimal function of the colon and creating an environment perfect for pathogenic bacteria growth. Digestive enzymes help reduce the amount of undigested foods that enter the colon and may also help to break down the toxic build up on the colon walls. It is also important to note that if you already have bowel problems, you should do some type of colon detoxification program to clean out your colon, before starting on digestive enzymes to receive optimal results. *Food Allergies: * Research indicates that undigested proteins pass through the intestinal lining and cause the formation of antigens which are responsible for a number of allergic reactions. Proteolytic enzymes like Protease, help break down these antigens, calming certain immune responses that may cause swelling, redness, itching, and other allergic reactions. *Weight Gain:* Some experts believe that obese people suffer from a deficiency of lipase in their fatty tissues. Lipase plays a critical role in metabolizing, burning, and storing fat. Some experts also believe that a diet high in cooked and processed foods taxes the pancreas to produce more digestive enzymes predisposes a person to weight gain. It is theorized that the stress on the pancreas leads to stress on the pituitary gland, which leads to thyroid imbalances, which lead to weight problems. Digestive enzyme supplements can help remedy this situation and can even promote weight loss. *Premature Aging: * There are many factors that lead to premature aging and digestive enzymes play a vital role in so many of those factors including reducing stress on your digestive system, immune system, and most of your major organs, helping to break down the fatty deposits that may accumulate in your veins and arteries and the toxic sludge that builds up on the intestinal wall, and maximizing the amount of nutrients you get from the foods you eat that are so critical to its rejuvenation processes. Even healthy foods that are NOT digested completely can cause stress to our bodies. _Undigested proteins, fats and minerals _ form uric acid crystals that may lead to gout and joint pain or kidney stones. Undigested Fats can clog blood vessels and arteries. Undigested sugars and starches will feed fungal forms and yeast in the body. Undigested foods that enter the blood stream and the tissues are considered "foreign invaders" by our immune system. As a result, the immune system is required to expend a lot of energy ridding your body of these undigested foods when it could be expending that same energy doing other important functions like rebuilding tissue or fighting disease. Digestive enzyme supplements allow your immune system to focus on more important issues than getting rid of undigested foods. When enzyme function is compromised, more free-radical damage can occur and detoxification functions are also compromised. This creates a more acid environment in your body which is more conducive pathogenic cell growth (like cancer). Better Digestion


----------



## Calle (Nov 30, 2000)

I am 42 and have had IBS-D for the past 20 plus years. Just this past year I was diagnosed with gastritis. In my opinion it's just an extension of the IBS (all digestive problems). I never use to have problems with the upper GI until this year. It's the last thing I needed on top of the IBS!I have discovered as in the last post that digestive enzymes are important for some people. I am taking a probiotic (Primal Defense) too. Diet is also very crucial. I am learning more and more about food intolerances. I know for myself that my diet has had too much sugar in it and I have to do something about that. I just ordered the book from Elaine Gottschall on Breaking the Vicious Cycle.


----------

